# Embarrassing Topic



## pes (13 Feb 2009)

On the last few rides I have been experiencing some chaffing between my _ahem_ and my _ahem’s_ (I’m a bloke




). This has resulted in me being chapped _‘down there’_ and today I have noticed some blood in my shorts. 
I wear Aldi longs over padded lycra shorts and ride the same route every time (about 25 miles). 
I have examined the padding in my shorts and it appears to be in good condition. 

Does anyone have have any advice please.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2009)

Vaseline dear boy....


----------



## ChrisKH (13 Feb 2009)

Nappy cream.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Feb 2009)

pes said:


> On the last few rides I have been experiencing some chaffing between my _ahem_ and my _ahem’s_ (I’m a bloke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's your problem.


----------



## montage (13 Feb 2009)

Try the longs under the shorts? Test with different underwear? And lube up


----------



## jimboalee (13 Feb 2009)

Check your seat height. Too high puts pressure on Perineum.

ps. DON'T use Ralgex.


----------



## MacB (13 Feb 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> there's your problem.



yeah buy some Rapha or Assos that'll help

I've invested in some Udderley Smooth chamois cream, if it's good enough for heffers it should do me


----------



## Ravenz (13 Feb 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> there's your problem.



whoa you'll have the Aldi legals on your tail!!!


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2009)

jimboalee said:


> ps. DON'T use Ralgex.



Whyever not


----------



## johnnyh (13 Feb 2009)

use some deep heat and be a man about it!


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Feb 2009)

Now I'm going to show my naïveté here but I had no idea men had to vaseline themselves before cycling. Is this before any ride or just long-distance? Doesn't it all go squishy and mucky in your pants?


----------



## Night Train (13 Feb 2009)

There's got to be something wrong with the design of bikes if this is a common enough problem. Maybe I don't spend long enough in the saddle in one go to have experienced this but the engineer in me reckons there must be something wrong here.


----------



## MacB (13 Feb 2009)

for me it's only if I go over 10 miles and it's a sweat irritation thing.


----------



## rob7222 (13 Feb 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> for me it's only if I go over 10 miles and it's a sweat irritation thing.


You wearing lycra?


----------



## MacB (13 Feb 2009)

rob7222 said:


> You wearing lycra?



yep, padded shorts underneath jogging bottoms, it's just sheer size and lack of fitness causing the sweat thing. I'm leaking like a sieve before most of you even get warmed up. It's not bad and was only becoming an issue on my commute home.


----------



## snorri (13 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Now I'm going to show my naïveté here but I had no idea men had to vaseline themselves before cycling. Is this before any ride or just long-distance?


They don't. Some of us don't have space for padding down there, and are perfectly comfortable in Marks and Spencer best for short or longer distances.


----------



## pes (13 Feb 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> yep, padded shorts underneath jogging bottoms, it's just *sheer size* and lack of fitness causing the sweat thing. I'm leaking like a sieve before most of you even get warmed up. It's not bad and was only becoming an issue on my commute home.



you bragging?


----------



## MacB (13 Feb 2009)

pes said:


> you bragging?



yeah I wish, can't even see it for the gut


----------



## pes (13 Feb 2009)

ivancarlos said:


> Blame the great architect in the sky for that one


----------



## punkypossum (13 Feb 2009)

Good old Sudocreme will sort it!


----------



## pes (14 Feb 2009)

punkypossum said:


> Good old Sudocreme will sort it!



But doesn't that sting?


----------



## Steve Austin (14 Feb 2009)

sudocrem don't sting at all.

If your getting abrasion that is causing bleeding, i would be thinking of changing my saddle. And i would be moisturising before riding, and sudocrem works for this too.


----------



## Ravenz (14 Feb 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> sudocrem don't sting at all.
> 
> If your getting abrasion that is causing bleeding, i would be thinking of changing my saddle. And i would be moisturising before riding, and sudocrem works for this too.



I agree on Sudocrem's abilities.. but it's downfall is the blasted blinding whiteness of it that gets everywhere.....I am one of the many who refuses to splash out 10 quid or more on a small tube of chammy....vaseline is too yucky .. anyone else with anything for under £1.99????


----------



## anweledig (14 Feb 2009)

=Whatever you do don't ignore the problem and hope it will get better with time/practice - it won't and you can do some serious damage. 

I would go with the Sudocrem as a fairly cheap and not too squishy(and nasty feeling!) cream to reduce the effects of chafing/rubbing but you must also pay close attention to cleanliness to avoid infection starting - washing immediately before/after a ride, only using the shorts once and then washing them (sorry if this is stating the blindingly obvious).

The other things to check are the fit of the shorts - its not about the make or cost but how well they fit your personal anatomy, what works for you may be agony for someone else. Finally check your saddle both type and position. Quite a few people find that the level position doesn't work for them and that a slight tilt down at the front relieves pressure on the perineum making longer rides comfier (assuming you've got the height of the saddle correct). Similarly you may be better with a split style of saddle such as the specialized bg saddles or (after a bit of settling in) a more trad saddle like the Brookes.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## TVC (14 Feb 2009)

If you're loaded try Assos Chamoise Cream, otherwise use sudocreme like me. Also, as said above, look for better quality padded shorts/better saddle, and don't use anti-perspirant or perfumes on your wedding tackle.


----------



## The Jogger (14 Feb 2009)

Bodyglide, runners swear by it!!!!!!


----------



## rob7222 (14 Feb 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> yep, padded shorts underneath jogging bottoms, it's just sheer size and lack of fitness causing the sweat thing. I'm leaking like a sieve before most of you even get warmed up. It's not bad and was only becoming an issue on my commute home.


Try getting rid of the jogging bottoms or replacing them with shorts. I know it's cold out there but the free flowing air should alleviate most problems


----------



## wafflycat (14 Feb 2009)

Suggesttions. 

If you are wearing underwear below the padded shorts, rtaher than 'going commando' ditch the underwear as the seams can cause chafing

Clean pair of shorts for every day. Effectively wear a day, wash. Be ultra, ultra clean where your nether regions are concerned. 

Lubricate: Vaseline, Sudocreme, various brands of chamois creme - whatever takes your fancy.

Make sure your saddle height is correct.

On a long ride - take some creme with you so that you can re-apply as necessary.

Hope this helps.


----------



## graham56 (14 Feb 2009)

Ravenz said:


> I agree on Sudocrem's abilities.. but it's downfall is the blasted blinding whiteness of it that gets everywhere.....I am one of the many who refuses to splash out 10 quid or more on a small tube of chammy....vaseline is too yucky .. anyone else with anything for under £1.99????



Beef dripping


----------



## pes (14 Feb 2009)

I'd like to thank everyone for your frank comments on here. I am confident that I should be ok in the future.

Believe me it is one of your worst nightmares when your wife catches you squat over a mirror examining your undercarriage  

Thanfully all appears to be in order and the area isn't as tender today.

Cheers guys.

Paul


----------



## therams (14 Feb 2009)

Not good timing for Valentines day!


----------



## Randochap (14 Feb 2009)

The Jogger said:


> Bodyglide, runners swear by it!!!!!!



+1 Works for me. But only need it on rides over 125mi.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (14 Feb 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Suggesttions.
> 
> If you are wearing underwear below the padded shorts, rtaher than 'going commando' ditch the underwear as the seams can cause chafing
> 
> ...


Every day? Flippin' 'eck, I thought once a month was excessive!


----------



## Randochap (14 Feb 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Every day? Flippin' 'eck, I thought once a month was excessive!



You'll never get in shape riding once a month


----------



## wafflycat (14 Feb 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Every day? Flippin' 'eck, I thought once a month was excessive!



The cloud of bluebottles following you as you cycle should offer A Clue


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Feb 2009)

I think the salt in sweat must be a contributary factor in this problem and I always give a big coating of vaseline before a ride when I'm in the hot weather and it definitely helps. I never ride without using clean shorts but I've noticed that some make of shorts are more prone to giving me the problem than others. There are still times that I get the rash though even after taking precautions.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MePower (15 Feb 2009)

Ravenz said:


> I agree on Sudocrem's abilities.. but it's downfall is the blasted blinding whiteness of it that gets everywhere.....I am one of the many who refuses to splash out 10 quid or more on a small tube of chammy....vaseline is too yucky .. anyone else with anything for under £1.99????



Farmway does the udderly cream, 2.99 for the same size. Suppose any agricultural shop would sell it down your way. ( as you all may know anyways, it was originally developed for cows nips )


----------



## Ravenz (15 Feb 2009)

MePower said:


> Farmway does the udderly cream, 2.99 for the same size. Suppose any agricultural shop would sell it down your way. ( as you all may know anyways, it was originally developed for cows nips )



I want someone else to road test please, before me applying any bovine lubricant 
On 1 of me regular training routes on the A50 , I has to pass a farm which has a VERY large Jersey bull in the front paddock.... ...............


----------



## wafflycat (15 Feb 2009)

Ravenz said:


> I agree on Sudocrem's abilities.. but it's downfall is the blasted blinding whiteness of it that gets everywhere.....I am one of the many who refuses to splash out 10 quid or more on a small tube of chammy....vaseline is too yucky .. anyone else with anything for under £1.99????



Savlon.


----------



## pes (15 Feb 2009)

Been out again today guys. I slapped plenty of vaseline on before I went out and showered as soon as I came in. Things are a little tender down below but there is no evidence of chaffing and definitely no blood.

From now on I will be utilising a cross section of comments from here i.e. plenty of lubrication, clean shorts and showering as soon as I get off the bike.

Thanks for all of your comments.


----------



## wafflycat (15 Feb 2009)

DZ is nuts about his DZ Nuts..


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Feb 2009)

wafflycat said:


> DZ is nuts about his DZ Nuts..


"We're sorry, this video is no longer available"


----------



## wafflycat (15 Feb 2009)

This works for me


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uYBlBn004Q


----------



## threefingerjoe (15 Feb 2009)

Night Train said:


> *There's got to be something wrong with the design of bikes if this is a common enough problem. *Maybe I don't spend long enough in the saddle in one go to have experienced this but the engineer in me reckons there must be something wrong here.



There IS something inherently wrong with the design of bikes that causes this problem. The design flaw is that MOST bikes are "uprights", "diamond frames", "safety bikes", whichever term you prefer. Recumbent riders don't have this problem...nor do they suffer sore wrists, numb hands, sore necks or backs. 

But, since the problem does exist, and few people will ride recumbents, they will have to find ways to deal with these problems. This is a great forum, with a LOT of useful suggestions for dealing with the drawbacks of the poorly-designed "modern" bicycle.

Ok, every stand clear of me, whilst I get pelted with brickbats!


----------



## blutintin (18 Mar 2009)

i was getting the old chafe, and then ditched the underpants and all was good... with hindsight not sure why i wore them, made a big difference comfort wise to only have one layer than two!


----------



## just4fun (19 Mar 2009)

i use assoss chamois creme.
its got a nice feel to it which gently soothes the skin and also prevents it getting worse.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Mar 2009)

+1 Yep padded cycling leggings or shorts = no problems for me.


blutintin said:


> i was getting the old chafe, and then ditched the underpants and all was good... with hindsight not sure why i wore them, made a big difference comfort wise to only have one layer than two!


----------



## Candaules (20 Mar 2009)

Try cycling naked (see the thread on the subject in 'Beginers').
With nothing between you and the saddle, it's surprisingly comfortable.
However, I can see this might be difficult on city commute.


----------



## Enso108 (20 Mar 2009)

I slapped a load of Vaseline over my balls today and it was great!


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Mar 2009)

Did you go cycling too, or was the vaseline just for personal fun?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Mar 2009)

Damn you beat me to that question 


Auntie Helen said:


> Did you go cycling too, or was the vaseline just for personal fun?


----------



## Downward (21 Mar 2009)

Any better now ?
I think the more you cycle the less you wil get. When I started I had problems too but now it all seems ok.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Mar 2009)

A piece of medical advice... DO NOT USE SUDOCREM.

I did and paid the price late last summer and ended up with my nether region looking like Leopardskin as the rash went to blisters which burst and dried out due to the Sudocrem as it dries the skin out.

If the rash presists see your doctor or pharmacist as it may need a fungal cream.
Use Vaseline or chamois cream as previously mention as well as that runners cream (can't remember the name).

Avoid cotton undies, use technical base layer or padded cycling shorts, don't wash them in biological powder and don't use fabric conditioner.

As for the Crane running gear from Aldi and similar fom Lidl, great stuff that neither my wife or myself have had problems with, and it should be on sale again soon (usually March & October).

Anyway, that's my advice and take on it

T


----------



## Andy Pandy (23 Mar 2009)

Sudocream is fine to use. It just a simple barrier cream. I've used it when cycling and surfing with no ill effects. Parents will use it everyday to protecting children from nappy rash. However, if you have a rash (fungal infection) rather than rubbing from your shorts use canestan to get rid of it, and once its gone sudocream should prevent it coming back again.


----------



## yello (23 Mar 2009)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> A piece of medical advice... DO NOT USE SUDOCREM.



Point of order Mr Speaker. Unless you're a medic then that's personal advice based on experience rather than a medical opinion! 

Possibly you over did the Sudocrem, I don't know, but as a regular user of the stuff it's fair to say that I've never had a problem with it. It's used on babies' backsides so there'll be nothing too nasty about the stuff.

I agree with AP (above) - sudocream is not for treating a rash, it's simply to prevent it in the first place. I use conotrane on rash, or daktarin if it's really bad.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (23 Mar 2009)

+1


yello said:


> Point of order Mr Speaker. Unless you're a medic then that's personal advice based on experience rather than a medical opinion!
> 
> Possibly you over did the Sudocrem, I don't know, but as a regular user of the stuff it's fair to say that I've never had a problem with it. It's used on babies' backsides so there'll be nothing too nasty about the stuff.


----------



## nilling (23 Mar 2009)

+1 Sudocrem - but then again I've never had a rash that blistered yewk


----------



## WindyRob (23 Mar 2009)

punkypossum said:


> Good old Sudocreme will sort it!



+1 cleared up a rash that i got from hand washing my shorts with machine type washing powder and i think not getting all of the detergent washed out, really quite an uncomfortable few days... you have my sympathy

Windy


----------



## WindyRob (23 Mar 2009)

please ignore the above post, having read some more of the thread i do now recall that i had tried sudocreme but it didn't clear up and had to get an anti fungal cream. sudocreme is a good preventative measure and i do use it on long rides 2hrs plus

Windy


----------



## jayce (23 Mar 2009)

Bepantham will sort you out fella


----------



## Downward (23 Mar 2009)

jayce said:


> Bepantham will sort you out fella




And Stain your clothes so beware.


----------



## samscar (24 Mar 2009)

Just joined here today and this thread has made me smile.


----------



## summerdays (24 Mar 2009)

samscar said:


> Just joined here today and this thread has made me smile.



What at other peoples pain


----------



## asterion (10 May 2009)

Another newb here, do you use the sudocrem or whatever all the time or just when it gets sore? Do you toughen up over time? 
I had a similar problem after I went back to climbing, tore my hands up so I put on some moisturiser - the next time my hands were so baby soft I couldn't even grip the rock!
So yes, ahem, I hope there's no risk of a similar situation in the gooch region!


----------



## Randochap (11 May 2009)

asterion said:


> I had a similar problem after I went back to climbing, tore my hands up so I put on some moisturiser - the next time my hands were so baby soft I couldn't even grip the rock! So yes, ahem, I hope there's no risk of a similar situation in the gooch region!



As a former rock climber myself, I know what you mean. The trick is not to carry the same to skin care protocol into the cycling world. Do not treat your arse when cycling in the same way you treated your hands on a 6b rock climb.







OK?


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 May 2009)

- ah yes! The good old Real MAN® saddlefrom Sheldon Brown 

*The Real MAN ® saddle is the official saddle of the Mountainbike Militiamen Movement *


----------



## psmiffy (11 May 2009)

I tried sudofen as a day to day preventative and for me it seemed to cause more problems than it solved - good for a bit of end of day maintenance

Experimented with dusting shorts with baby powder to reduce friction in very hot weather - ran out one day and all I had was Scholl foot powder - that seems to work a treat for me


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 May 2009)

Sudocreme is great if you get 'sore bits' I would not use it all the time. The muscles and skin 'down there' get used to the pressure and sweat over time and thus you can remain in the saddle longer with less pain. Remember if you are wearing cycling shorts DO NOT put on underwear as well.


----------



## Crankarm (11 May 2009)

Savlon cream and a suspension seat post .


----------



## tonyhgv (18 May 2009)

hiya all...i was getting worried about asking for info on BIG BUM GEL SADDLES..but after reading this topic i am not worried at all...pml..as a driver i am sitting for most of 8-10 hours a day and even with air-sprung seats..i get sore bits and piles (too much info me thinks)... i use nivea cold cream ...its so re-freshing..and the wife buys it!!! ...but the other lads in the transport office are questioning why i keep putting my hands down the front of my trousers......... lmao


----------



## fitzgerald19 (19 May 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Check your seat height. Too high puts pressure on Perineum.
> 
> ps. DON'T use Ralgex.



agree!


----------

